# Locomotive Lengths, Widths, and Heights.



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

Does anyone know any websites or any books that contain the length, width, and height of different locomotives?


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

you can find SOME dimensions on some of the pages here 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips.html


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

One from my collection, has a wide range of steam locomotive drawings, all sizes and shapes: 

"100 years of steam locomotives. Authentic pictures and drawings of more than 200 steam locomotives from 14 editions of the Locomotive Cyclopedia and the Railway Age files." 
Compiled and edited by Walter A. Lewis. 
published 1957. 

From 0-4-0 switchers to 4-8-8-4 Big Boy, and everything in-between, 
great book! 

Put: "100 years of steam locomotives. Authentic pictures and drawings of more than 200 steam locomotives from 14 editions of the Locomotive Cyclopedia and the Railway Age files." 
(with quotes) into the Amazon.com search.. 
2 new and 7 used copies are available. 

Scot


----------



## NYC Buff (Sep 21, 2008)

Two excellent sources for information regarding dimensions and performance figures for steam and diesel railroad locomotives are the following:

_Model Railroader Cyclopedia - volume 1 Steam Locomotives_ edited by Linn H. Westcott published by Kalmbach Books. ISBN 0890240019

_Model Railroader Cyclopedia - volume 2 Diesel Locomotives _edited by Linn H. Westcott published by Kalmbach Books. ISBN 0890245479

Both of these books have photos and reasonably detailed engineering drawings of various types and classes of engine. I use my steam volume regularly as a reference.


----------



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank you guys. The resources you'll provide will be useful.


----------

